# Please Read Prior to Posting



## pjk (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Speedsolving.com Hardware area!

In this forum you can find information related to hardware of your puzzles, such as:
-What cubes are recommended?
-Where to buy cubes?
-How can I lubricate my puzzles for speed?
-How can I modify my puzzles?
And many, many, many more.

There is a ton of information already here. If you have a question(s), I'd suggest going through a couple pages of posts to see if your question has already been asked. If you don't see anything, I would suggest searching (or input your query in the upper right search box) the forum to see if you can find your answer. If you still can't find your answer, then feel free to create a new topic asking your question. Keep in mind that most questions have already been asked, so it is just a matter of finding it.

If you own a store, please don't just start a thread on here advertising it or advertising your products, this is not allowed. Instead, list it on the Wiki Puzzle Shops page here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Puzzle_Shops
If you want a thread to communicate with potential customers, please visit the Puzzle Shops forum. Be sure to read the terms and rules prior to posting. If you want further exposure, consider purchasing advertising space; find out more here.

*Making posts advertising or spamming a shop is not allowed.*

*NOTE:*
There are a lot of external sites people buy their puzzles from (Cube4you, Dealextreme, Popbuying, etc.). If you have issues with your order from one of these sites, this is not the place to complain about them. We can't do anything about it if your order is missing pieces or shipping is taking too long. In case you're wondering, the proper course of action would be to post on THEIR forum or email their customer service, not post about it here.


----------



## shelley (Mar 31, 2010)

Addendum:

There are a lot of external sites people buy their puzzles from (Cube4you, Dealextreme, Popbuying, etc.). If you have issues with your order from one of these sites, *this is not the place to complain about them*. We can't do anything about it if your order is missing pieces or shipping is taking too long. In case you're wondering, the proper course of action would be to post on THEIR forum or email their customer service, not post about it here.

Thanks.


----------

